# взять съезд



## CrownDweller

необходимо *взять съезд* с автобана Innsbruck-Ost
по A7 *возьмите съезд* № 39: “Westerbroek /Centrum/UMCG/Zuid-Oost/Euroborg
Если вы двигаетесь со стороны Ниагары по направлению к Торонто, *возьмите съезд* на Centennial Parkway

Are these examples of взять съезд "westernisms"? I can't seem to find any examples of this expression being used in a Russian context, even though it does appear quite a lot in foreign travel brochures etc.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Yes they are a calque from English and German. Note all your examples are driving directions in Austria, Netherlands (?) and Canada. Incorrect and very ugly in modern Russian, but I'm afraid will with time become the norm.


----------



## CrownDweller

rusita preciosa said:


> Yes they are a calque from English and German. Note all your examples are driving directions in Austria, Netherlands (?) and Canada. Incorrect and very ugly in modern Russian, but I'm afraid will with time become the norm.



So how would you say it in proper Russian then? In fact that was what I was looking for, but I got so tangled up in the съезд/выезд/поворот confusion almost I forgot about it completely.


----------



## Maroseika

CrownDweller said:


> So how would you say it in proper Russian then?



Exit marked with a number: Съехать (свернуть) с магистрали (автобана, хайвея, трассы) на таком-то съезде (на съезде №...).
_С A7 сверните на съезде № 39._

Exit marked as a place name: Съехать (свернуть) с магистрали на <place>.
_Если вы двигаетесь со стороны Ниагары по направлению к Торонто, съезжайте с магистрали (по указателю) на Centennial Parkway._


----------



## Vadim K

CrownDweller said:


> So how would you say it in proper Russian then? In fact that was what I was looking for, but I got so tangled up in the съезд/выезд/поворот confusion almost I forgot about it completely.



необходимо *съехать* с автобана Innsbruck-Ost
по A7 *съезжайте по съезду* № 39: “Westerbroek /Centrum/UMCG/Zuid-Oost/Euroborg
Если вы двигаетесь со стороны Ниагары по направлению к Торонто, *съезжайте* на Centennial Parkway


----------



## CrownDweller

rusita preciosa said:


> Yes they are a calque from English and German. Note all your examples are driving directions in Austria, Netherlands (?) and Canada. Incorrect and very ugly in modern Russian, but I'm afraid will with time become the norm.



That's the Netherlands indeed, where I happen to live. I got fairly obsessed with съезд/выезд because in Dutch there are two words afrit/uitrit which are exact translations, except that both these are entirely equivalent in usage and refer to a physical stretch of road leading off a highway or some terrain, like a parking lot. In the case of съезд and выезд (and the unavoidable поворот in this context), things turned out to be a lot more complex. I finally managed to sort it all out, except for that one expression: "to take an exit", which has proven quite elusive.

Thanks all for replying.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Exit marked with a number: Съехать (свернуть) с магистрали (автобана, хайвея, трассы) на таком-то съезде (на съезде №...).
> _С A7 сверните на съезде № 39._
> 
> Exit marked as a place name: Съехать (свернуть) с магистрали на <place>.
> _Если вы двигаетесь со стороны Ниагары по направлению к Торонто, съезжайте с магистрали (по указателю) на Centennial Parkway._


My navigator says "... потом сверните на съезд".


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> My navigator says "... потом сверните на съезд".


Maybe сверните на съезде would sound better.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Maybe сверните на съезде would sound better.


I'm trying to understand for myself which variant is correct and I can't come to any  conclusion.  Should we consider "съезд" a road construction that we enter when leaving a highway, "сверните на съезд" seems to be fine.
A dictionary says:


> *2.* Место, по к-рому съезжают, спуск


By analogy: потом сверните на мост/на рампу/на просёлок. What do you think?


----------



## Maroseika

I meant that one needs not съезд itself, but the point where it leads. But сверните на съезд sounds as if съезд is the final point. In the English "take exit" there is no such sense, as we are taking exit in order to get to some exact place. If съезд is just a point on the highway, сверните на съезде seems to me better than сверните на съезд.
As for the dictionary you cited, I think съезд here is something different. As we know, it can be on the same level as the main road or even go upward, so it means not descent, but exit. Even when we say съехать на обочину, we do not presume any descent (спуск), and I think съезд - exit is formed by this model.


----------



## CrownDweller

Maroseika said:


> I meant that one needs not съезд itself, but the point where it leads. But сверните на съезд sounds as if съезд is the final point. In the English "take exit" there is no such sense, as we are taking exit in order to get to some exact place. If съезд is just a point on the highway, сверните на съезде seems to me better than сверните на съезд.
> As for the dictionary you cited, I think съезд here is something different. As we know, it can be on the same level as the main road or even go upward, so it means not descent, but exit. Even when we say съехать на обочину, we do not presume any descent (спуск), and I think съезд - exit is formed by this model.



In English that would be something like:

Make a left turn onto the exit ramp (Roosevelt Hwy) and travel 0.9 mile.
you will take a right turn onto the exit for Route 95 South. Turn left at the light where the ramp ends

Here, the exit [ramp] is the physical object. If you say "take exit 24 to <wherever>", the concrete or asphalt doesn't really matter, it just indicates the fact that there's a fork that will lead you off the road and to some destination. In the cases above it does matter, because there are additional instructions relating to the exit ramp itself. It seems to me that сверните на съезд can be interpreted in the same way, but I'll leave that up to the Russian speakers to decide.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> I meant that one needs not съезд itself, but the point where it leads. But сверните на съезд sounds as if съезд is the final point. In the English "take exit" there is no such sense, as we are taking exit in order to get to some exact place. If съезд is just a point on the highway, сверните на съезде seems to me better than сверните на съезд.
> As for the dictionary you cited, I think съезд here is something different. As we know, it can be on the same level as the main road or even go upward, so it means not descent, but exit. Even when we say съехать на обочину, we do not presume any descent (спуск), and I think съезд - exit is formed by this model.


The quote tells about something different indeed, but this doesn't matter much. I want to say that "съезд " is some kind of road construction that we enter when "съезжаем на ...". So the question is: should we treat "съезд" as a point, or as a"перекрёсток" in "сверните на следующем перекрёстке " or is it rather similar to "сверните на следующий просёлок (просёлочную дорогу). Or both variants are OK?


----------



## Rosett

Я скажу: "Сойдите с 401-й (трассы|дороги|шоссе) на 299-м километре/25-м выходе|съезде(?)".
Cо "съездом" как-то не очень звучит, но допустимо.


Maroseika said:


> Exit marked with a number: Съехать (свернуть) с магистрали (автобана, хайвея, трассы) на таком-то съезде (на съезде №...).
> _С A7 сверните на съезде № 39._
> 
> Exit marked as a place name: Съехать (свернуть) с магистрали на <place>.
> _Если вы двигаетесь со стороны Ниагары по направлению к Торонто, съезжайте с магистрали (по указателю) на Centennial Parkway._


"Двигаясь со стороны Ниагары к Торонто, сойдите (с трассы|дороги) на Centennial Parkway".

Все эти выходы (exits! представляют собой разной сложности дорожные развязки (как правило, двухуровневые - за малым исключением в обе стороны) и то, что в данной теме выше называют поворотом, на самом деле является сравнительно протяжённым одно- или двухполосным ответвлением, ведущим к пересекаемым дорогам. Такие ответвления по характеру обустройства больше напоминают самостоятельные участки дорог и могут иметь протяжённость до километра и более.

Сказанное выше относится в основном к дорогам класса Interstate в США (и Канаде - если разбирать пример с Торонто).

В Германии, помимо вышеописанного, могут ещё встречаться и проще оборудованные конфигурации, которые уместо называть "съездами" и которые напоминают одноуровневый крутой поворот с правой полосы прямо на дорогу более низкой категории, примыкающую к главному шоссе. В таком случае можно сказать: "Двигаясь после чешской границы в направлении Дрездена, сделайте поворот/сверните на...".


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Я скажу: "Сойдите с 401-й (трассы|дороги|шоссе) на 299-м километре/25-м выходе|съезде(?)".
> Cо "съездом" как-то не очень звучит, но допустимо.
> "Двигаясь со стороны Ниагары к Торонто, сойдите (с трассы|дороги) на Centennial Parkway".
> 
> Все эти выходы (exits! представляют собой разной сложности дорожные развязки (как правило, двухуровневые - за малым исключением в обе стороны) и то, что в данной теме выше называют поворотом, на самом деле является сравнительно протяжённым одно- или двухполосным ответвлением, ведущим к пересекаемым дорогам. Такие ответвления по характеру обустройства больше напоминают самостоятельные участки дорог и могут иметь протяжённость до километра и более.
> 
> Сказанное выше относится в основном к дорогам класса Interstate в США (и Канаде - если разбирать пример с Торонто).
> 
> В Германии, помимо вышеописанного, могут ещё встречаться и проще оборудованные конфигурации, которые уместо называть "съездами" и которые напоминают одноуровневый крутой поворот с правой полосы прямо на дорогу более низкой категории, примыкающую к главному шоссе. В таком случае можно сказать: "Двигаясь после чешской границы в направлении Дрездена, сделайте поворот/сверните на...".


Оборот "сойти с трассы / дороги",  к сожалению, никак нельзя использовать в данном контексте. Он имеет свои специфические, значения:  прекратить участие в гонке (соревнованиях), съехать с дороги по причине потери контроля над машиной.
"Дождь был такой сильный, что несколько машин сошли с трассы."
"Чемпион сошёл с трассы до финиша и кубок достался аутсайдеру."
Если же такое выражение всё-таки использовать для описания маршрута, то глагол "сойдите" будет однозначно указывать на передвижение пешком.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Оборот "сойти с трассы / дороги",  к сожалению, никак нельзя использовать в данном контексте. Он имеет свои специфические, значения:  прекратить участие в гонке (соревнованиях), съехать с дороги по причине потери контроля над машиной.
> "Дождь был такой сильный, что несколько машин сошли с трассы."
> "Чемпион сошёл с трассы до финиша и кубок достался аутсайдеру."
> Если же такое выражение всё-таки использовать для описания маршрута, то глагол "сойдите" будет однозначно указывать на передвижение пешком.


Как же вы собираетесь сойти с трассы пешком, если вы за рулём? За рулём вы съехать можете - например, в придорожную канаву.
Если я говорю: "Сойдите с трассы на 89-м километре", то что ж тут непонятного, если на этом километре устроена развязка? Допустим, вы можете повернуть направо на 89-м километре, но только это не будет exit (выход) - это будет turn (поворот).


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Как же вы собираетесь сойти с трассы пешком, если вы за рулём? За рулём вы съехать можете - например, в придорожную канаву.
> Если я говорю: "Сойдите с трассы на 89-м километре", то что ж тут непонятного, если на этом километре устроена развязка? Допустим, вы можете повернуть направо на 89-м километре, но только это не будет exit (выход) - это будет turn (поворот).


Я не говорю, что это непонятно (в контексте понять можно), но это неправильная формулировка. Так по-русски не говорят:


> "Двигаясь со стороны Ниагары к Торонто, сойдите (с трассы|дороги) на Centennial Parkway".


----------



## CrownDweller

Q-cumber said:


> The quote tells about something different indeed, but this doesn't matter much. I want to say that "съезд " is some kind of road construction that we enter when "съезжаем на ...". So the question is: should we treat "съезд" as a point, or as a"перекрёсток" in "сверните на следующем перекрёстке " or is it rather similar to "сверните на следующий просёлок (просёлочную дорогу). Or both variants are OK?



In these examples съезд is clearly just as a reference point:

Этот отель находится около съезда с межштатной автомагистрали 35E
Рядом с съездом в Хаммерсмите находился мотель "Бест вестерн"

I guess that with a verb like съезжать or свернуть only the the context can tell whether the speaker has an abstract point in mind or a concrete stretch of roadway. The fully abstract "take exit" doesn't seem to have a Russian equivalent, which is probably why взять съезд is creeping into everyday Russian language, as rusita preciosa pointed out.


----------



## Q-cumber

CrownDweller said:


> . The fully abstract "take exit" doesn't seem to have a Russian equivalent, which is probably why взять съезд is creeping into everyday Russian language, as rusita preciosa pointed out.


IMHO, this expression sounds awfully in Russian. I can hardly imagine someone using it  in daily conversations. And I hope that the rusita preciosa's dark prediction will never come true. 

"Сверните на съезд/ съезде" is fine as the equivalent.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Я не говорю, что это непонятно (в контексте понять можно), но это неправильная формулировка. Так по-русски не говорят:


Так как раз говорят. Другое дело, что нет устоявшегося выражения. "Возьмите съезд/выход" вы можете услышать исключительно в среде экспатов, у которых распространены выражения и похлеще: "возьмите автобус", "возьмите душ" и так далее. И это говорят не дети от 2 до 5. К счастью, в стандартный русский они не проникают ввиду их полной дебильности.

Данный ниже пример наглядно демонстрирует разницу в употреблении "сойдите" и "съехав":

Где находимся - Hotel Residence Esplanade
... еще называемую Флоренция-Море и сойдите на выходе Виарежжио-Камайоре. Это около 90 км и потребуется примерно 1 час от Флоренции. Съехав ...

Вы начинаете "сходить" на выходе, а заканчиваете, "съезжая" со съезда.

Лагерь Рускока - Ruskoka
Сойдите на выходе номер 184/Cedar Lane (Сидер лэйн). Когда рампа выхода с трассы закончится, поверните направо, на запад, езжайте по мосту ...

Последняя цитата наглядно демонстрирует разницу в употреблении "сойдите" и "поверните". С трассы ведёт "выход" (а не "съезд"), а в конце его может быть "поворот" (но может оказаться и "примыкание" - тогда "следуйте прямо(,) на запад").


----------



## Q-cumber

Обе ссылки ведут на тексты, написанные людьми, которые весьма посредственно владеют русским языком. Выражения a la "возьмите съезд", "возьмите автобус",  "сойдите с трассы/дороги" можно отнести к своеобразному эмигрантскому "суржику". Вряд ли ст*о*ит популяризировать подобные псевдорусские обороты на уважаемом лингвистическом форуме.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Обе ссылки ведут на тексты, написанные людьми, которые весьма посредственно владеют русским языком. Выражения a la "возьмите съезд", "возьмите автобус",  "сойдите с трассы/дороги" можно отнести к своеобразному эмигрантскому "суржику". Вряд ли ст*о*ит популяризировать подобные псевдорусские обороты на уважаемом лингвистическом форуме.


Вы намеренно смешиваете язык русский с "псевдорусским" и делаете вид, что это не вы. Ссылок на "сойти с..." в данном контексте предостаточно.

Если данное выражение не попадало в ваше личное поле зрения, то это ещё не значит, что его не существует и что оно якобы "псевдорусское" (термин, употреблённый вами некорректно). Другое дело, что оно - не единственное, но это не мешает его "правильному" существованию.


----------

